# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  لاسانا وإيداهور في كل المباريات

## مرهف

*بوست ما طويل شدييييييييييييد
لكن حبة شحتفه زي الحركات البعملوها بعض الأخوان وعجبتني

إبقو معنا
*

----------


## مرهف

*بنهاية الموسم الماضي
ظهرت في السطح نغمة تناقلتها المجالس علي مختلف أشكالها (المريخ يعاني من مشكلة في خانة لاعب المحور أو لاعب الإرتكاز)
*

----------


## مرهف

*الغالي ودالحسن ننتظرك 
تخريمه :
رسل لي باقي قروشي
*

----------


## مرهف

*حينها كان في كشف المريخ كلاعبي إرتكاز كل من مجاهد، الشغيل، قلق، سعيد السعودي، الباشا، اوبينا أو علي هذا الأساس تم تسجيله
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الغالي ودالحسن ننتظرك 
تخريمه :
رسل لي باقي قروشي



بالمناسبه ما كلمتك سعر العسل زاد شديد
*

----------


## مرهف

*تم الإستغناء عن اوبينا وتم تسجيل المالي لاسانا كلاعب إرتكاز متخصص
*

----------


## مرهف

*أثبتت المباريات السابقة أن لاسانا مكسب كبير للمريخ ولكن؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*ولكن ماذا؟
تخريمه:
هو كلو ما يسالوك عنهن  عسلكم بيزيد
خليتن ليك ده طرفي منهم 
*

----------


## Star Plus

*في مباراة بكرة ممكن يلعبوا الاتنين
لأنها مباراة ودية و لا تنطبق عليها لائحة الممتاز
يعني بكرة الضباح إنشاء الله لاعب .. 
إذا رأى الجهاز الفني ذلك ...
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*بكرة إن شاء الله ضرب شديد..
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ولكن ماذا؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					







برجع ليك بعد شويه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تخريمه:
هو كلو ما يسالوك عنهن عسلكم بيزيد
خليتن ليك ده طرفي منهم 





 نان دايرن كلهن، عسل وقروش!!!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*أثبتت المباريات السابقة أن لاسانا مكسب كبير للمريخ ولكن من قال أن المريخ كان في حاجة لإستجلاب محترف أجنبي في خانة المحور؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*لم يكن المريخ في حاجة لمحترف أجنبي فى خانة المحور، لأن في صفوف المريخ لاعب من الممكن ان يكون أنجح لاعب محور يمر علي تاريخ السودان الكروي
*

----------


## مرهف

*من هو هذا اللاعب؟؟؟؟ من؟؟؟ من؟؟؟ من؟؟؟؟ من؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*قبل أن أبوح بإسم اللاعب فلنذاكر سوية قليلا
*

----------


## مرهف

*ما هي المواصفات المطلوبة في لاعب المحور الناجح؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*من هم أفضل لاعبي المحاور في العالم؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*من يكون يا ربي؟
وهل تعني 
توليف لاعب ما 
ليكون لاعب محور؟
..
ننتظر التفاصيل
*

----------


## مرهف

*منتظر إسهاماتكم وفي الأثناء أود ان أؤكد علي حساسية خانة لاعب المحور وأنها أصبحت من أسباب نجاح أو فشل أي فريق كرة قدم، فدونكم فريق روما الذي فاز بالدوري الإيطالي قبل حوالي 5 أو ستة أعوام حين كان يدربه كابيلو، فكان اول ما طلبه حين تم التعاقد معه ان طالب بإحضار اللاعب البرازيلي إيمرسون من ألمانيا وقام بصنع خط وسط يتكون من 3 لاعبين محاور وإنصايد وحيد، كان خط وسط روما يتكون من أميرسون وتوماسي و البرازيلي ليما وقد كان هذا الثلاثي هو الأساس الصحيح للفريق الذى حاز علي الدوري الإيطالي ذلك العام
*

----------


## مرهف

*حتي بعد أن غادر كابيلو روما متوجهاً إلي اليوفنتوس حرص علي أن يصطحب معه إيمرسون البرازيلي بل وزاد عليه أن تعاقد مع الفرنسي باتريك فييرا لاعب المحور في أرسنال الإنجليزي
دون شك فإن كابيلو يعتبر من أنجح المدربيين العالميين ومن الملاحظ إهتمامه الشديد بالتعاقد مع لاعبي محور علي أعلي المستويات
لم أنسي أن أقول أن كابيلو مرة أخري إصطحب معه إيمرسون للعب فى ريال مدريد
*

----------


## مرهف

*لم أجد أي إجابات علي أسئلتي، أين الناس؟؟؟؟
يا مرهف قرب تعال ما تبتعد
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

من يكون يا ربي؟
وهل تعني 
توليف لاعب ما 
ليكون لاعب محور؟
..
ننتظر التفاصيل



ياخ الشفقه عليك شنو
واحده واحده
قروشك وإديناك ليها ما تعصر علينا كدي
*

----------


## الحمادي

*حركات يا ود الحسن ...يعني نسيب أشغالنا و نقعد نذاكر ليك .؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

حركات يا ود الحسن ...يعني نسيب أشغالنا و نقعد نذاكر ليك .؟؟؟؟



عفيناك يا الحمادي
شوف شغلك يا الحبيب
ولما تخلص تلقي الفاضيين ذاكرو:thumbup:
*

----------


## الحمادي

*أخوى طارق حامد .. المنتدى بقى يرجف زى بعض المريخاب 
ما قادرين نظبط الخط والألوان .!
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

أخوى طارق حامد .. المنتدى بقى يرجف زى بعض المريخاب 
ما قادرين نظبط الخط والألوان .!



طارق حامد ده الجابو هنا شنو يا الحمادي ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مرهف

*والله شحتفت روحي ياخ 
ابهل العندك كلو 
ما تحرق روحنا ساي
بدات خيوط ما تومي اليه تضح لي شيئا فشيئا 
وفي البال 
ديكاييه 
لاعب الجزيره الاماراتي
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*إذا لنغادر محطة لاعب المريخ المقصود ونتجه شرقاً إلي دولة الأمارات العربيه المتحده لنتحدث عن دياكيه
*

----------


## مرهف

*ابراهيما دياكي لاعب من ايفواري كانت مشاهدتي الأولي له يوم أن قابل الهلال فريق الترجي التونسي وخرجت المباراة بالنتجية التاريخيه 6/1
يومها شاهدت دياكي لأول مره كمهاجم من طراز فريد ساهم بشكل كبير في فوز الترجي في تلك المباراة
*

----------


## مرهف

*بعدها قام نادي الجزيرة الأماراتي بالتعاقد مع هذا اللاعب علي أساس أنه مهاجم وهداف من الطراز الأول
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

أخوى طارق حامد .. المنتدى بقى يرجف زى بعض المريخاب 
ما قادرين نظبط الخط والألوان .!



الحبيب الحمادي ...

 انت الباين لسع اعصابك بايظة ... :bye1:

 من الستة اقوان الراحت شمار في مرقة ...

الالوان تمام والمنتدى تمام ...

وحا اعدل ليك مشاركتك عشان تتأكد ...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) مرهف, ABUBAKER, ziyada, ودالحسن, طارق حامد* 

ولا تعليق!!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*دهشت بعدها بفترة وانا أشاهد إبراهيما دياكي يلعب فى خط المنتصف وبالذات فى خانة لاعب المحور
لن أحدثكم عن رأيي الشخصي فى مستوي اللاعب في هذه الخانة ولكن بالحقائق أقول لكم، فاز دياكي بجائزة أفضل لاعب وسط في الدوري الأماراتي بل ونجم الموسم كذلك لأكثر من مره، ليقرر بعدها الإتحاد الأماراتي إعطاء اللاعب الجنسية الأماراتية ليكون أول وآخر لاعب حتي اللحظه يتم تجنيسه بصورة واضحة ومباشرة للإنضمام للمنتخب الأماراتي.

نعود للنقطه الأساسيه لنقول أن المدرب الذى قام بتحويل اللاعب إبراهيما دياكي من خانة المهاجم الصريح لخانة لاعب المحور لابد وانه مدرب علي مستوي عالي للغاية حيث أدرك ان مميزات وخصائص اللاعب يمكن ان تجعله يعطي خانة لاعب المحور نكهة إضافية بعد ان يقوم بأداء واجباتها كأفضل ما يكون.
*

----------


## مرهف

*من هو آخر مدرب علي المستوي المحلي قام بتغيير خانة لاعب بشكل كبير وما هي النتائج التي تحققت

أذكر جيداً ان نميري أحمد سعيد حين قدم للمريخ من مريخ الحصاحيصا كان ذلك على أساس انه مهاجم صريح فقام هورست بتحويله للعب خانة الطرف الأيسر فى طريقة اللعب 3/5/2 أتذكرون ما حققه من نجاح؟؟

أذكر كذلك ان منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) مهاجم المريخ كثيراً ما لعب كقلب دفاع فى اوقات إحتياج الفريق لذلك وكان يبدع في هذه الخانة

أذكر أن احد مدربي الهلال من قبل قام بتغيير خانة اللاعب جلال كادوقلي من مهاجم صريح لخانة المدافع الأيمن وحقق نجاحاص كبيراً
*

----------


## مرهف

*نعود للسؤال القديم ما هي المواصفات المطلوبة في لاعب المحور؟؟
أعتقد من وجهة نظري أن المواصفات كالتالي:

أولا مواصفات أساسية:-
- القوة البدنية
- اللياقة العالية
- السرعة
هذه الصفات يمكن ان نقول أنها تنطبق وحدها علي جاتوزو لاعب الميلان وأحد أشهر وأفضل لاعبي المحور فى العالم وكما يقولون فأي مدرب فى العالم يتمني ان يكون لديه لاعب كجاتوزو

مواصفات إضافية:-
- الدقة فى التمرير القصير والطويل
- القدرة علي قراءة وتوقع مسار الكرة
هذه الصفه مضافة لما قبلها يمكن ان تجدها في دونغا مدرب البرازيل الحالي وكابتن المنتخب البرازيلي الحائز علي كاس العالم 1994

مواصفات فوق الإضافية
- قوة ودقة التسديد بالقدمين والرأس (التهديف)
هذه الصفة مضافة لما قبلها يمكن ان تجدها في لاعب مثل باتريك فييرا لاعب الإنتر الحالي

مواصفات رفاهية (إن جاز التعبير)
المهارة والموهبة العالية
فيما ندر ان تجتمع كل هذه الصفات في لاعب ولكنها توجد حالياً فى كل من إكسافي برشلونه وفابريغاس أرسنال
*

----------


## مرهف

*من هو لاعب المريخ الذي يمكن لو وجد مدرب صاحب عين فاحصة أن يقوم بتوظيفة في هذه الخانه ليخلق منه افضل لاعب محور فى تاريخ السودان الكروي؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*نعم والله نذكر ذلك 
ولكن من الذي يغامر الان بتحويل 
مهاجم صريح للاعب محور 
الاعلام بيشيل حالو وكذلك الجماهير 
ولكن ننتظر تفاصيل الروايه بشغف 
لنصل الي ما في جعبتك
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*من وجه نظري المتواضعة ان ما يتميز به لاعب المريخ النيجيري الأصل والسوداني الجنسية أندراوس إيداهور تؤهله تماماً ليكون لاعب محور أساسي ومهم للغاية في تشكيلة المريخ

إن المريخ في الوقت الراهن لا يحتاج لكل هذا العدد من المهاجمين ومن الصعب ان تسعهم تشكيلة واحدة، والمدرب الشاطر هو الذي يحسن إستغلال أفضل ما عنده من العناصر بالطريقة التي تضمن له تقديم كل عنصر لأفضل ما لديه من إمكانات لخدمة المجموعة

*

----------


## مرهف

*مواصفات إيداهور
اللياقه البدنية العاليه جدا (ما شاء الله)
القوة البدنية
قوة التسديد بالقدمين والرأس
السرعة
المهارة العالية في المراوغة
دقة التمرير
القدرة العاليه علي إستخلاص الكرة من الخصم
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالحسن
					

نعود للسؤال القديم ما هي المواصفات المطلوبة في لاعب المحور؟؟
أعتقد من وجهة نظري أن المواصفات كالتالي:

أولا مواصفات أساسية:-
- القوة البدنية
- اللياقة العالية
- السرعة
هذه الصفات يمكن ان نقول أنها تنطبق وحدها علي جاتوزو لاعب الميلان وأحد أشهر وأفضل لاعبي المحور فى العالم وكما يقولون فأي مدرب فى العالم يتمني ان يكون لديه لاعب كجاتوزو

مواصفات إضافية:-
- الدقة فى التمرير القصير والطويل
- القدرة علي قراءة وتوقع مسار الكرة
هذه الصفه مضافة لما قبلها يمكن ان تجدها في دونغا مدرب البرازيل الحالي وكابتن المنتخب البرازيلي الحائز علي كاس العالم 1994

مواصفات فوق الإضافية
- قوة ودقة التسديد بالقدمين والرأس (التهديف)
هذه الصفة مضافة لما قبلها يمكن ان تجدها في لاعب مثل باتريك فييرا لاعب الإنتر الحالي

مواصفات رفاهية (إن جاز التعبير)
المهارة والموهبة العالية
فيما ندر ان تجتمع كل هذه الصفات في لاعب ولكنها توجد حالياً فى كل من إكسافي برشلونه وفابريغاس أرسنال



ملحوظــــــــــــــــه
هل تعني بحديثك هذا 
ان  كل ما ذكرته من مواصفات 
تنطبق علي لاعب مريخي الان 
:0069::0069:
؟؟؟

*

----------


## الحمادي

*ايداهور لاعب بمواصفات عالميه وهو اللاعب الذى يخاف منه الهلالاب كلاعبين ومسئولين فقد ذكر 
ذلك فوزي المرضى في التلفزيون قبيل مباراة القمه بطريقه غير مباشره عندما تحدث عن ايداهور .!!
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*أخوى طارق لاجديد .. الرجف شغال يمكن من الجهاز الله أعلم .
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*كلام ود الحسن جزء منه ذكره فوزي المرضي قبل المباراة ..يعني شهد شاهد من أهله .
الأيام دي كبار الهلالاب بدأوا يتغزلوا في المريخ . الرشيد المهديه ..فوزي المرضي . قاقارين .
والله لو ما أبالغ وخايف من المريخاب كنت قلتو جيبوا التلاته في المريخ ..ولا الجماعه 
حيرفضواالاحترافيه والفلوس ويتمسحوا بالهلال.؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ملحوظــــــــــــــــه

هل تعني بحديثك هذا 
ان كل ما ذكرته من مواصفات 
تنطبق علي لاعب مريخي الان 
:0069::0069:
؟؟؟



 
ما اعنيه هو أن مواصفات إيداهور مبدئياً تؤهله ليكون لاعب محور إكسترا (لو جاز التعبير) وأعتقد إن إجتهاد إيداهور وغيرته التي يلعب كافية لتجعلنا نتوقع نجاحاً منقطع النظير له فى هذه الخانة
*

----------


## مرهف

*أعتقد أن المريخ كان في حوجة أكبر للتركيز علي وسط الدفاع علي مستوي المحترفين والمجنسين
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الاعلام بيشيل حالو وكذلك الجماهير 
...



هذه هي المشكلة، لم يتم حتي اللحظه إستجلاب مدرب لا يخشي الإعلام أو الجماهير
*

----------


## mozamel1

*يا أخوانا عندي ملاحظة على منتدى جماهير المريخ - أشعر بأن هناك بعض الدخلاء من قبيلة بني زرقان مسجل على المنتدى لان الكلام حول بعض اللعيبة وحول كروجر بالذات ليس كلام يشبه الصفوة وهذا من جد وبني زرقان يريدون تحطيم المريخ والصفوة بطريقة خفية مثل حكاية النعامة مع الذئب فلنحذر هذه الفئة الباقية التي تتمنى بل غاية مناها ان ترى الزعيم مزعزع وعايش في دوامة من المشاكل وعدم الاستقرار مثل ما يحدث للهليل تبعهم ونتمنى من الله ان لايتحقق لهم غرضهم المريض هذا من كتابهم الى مشجعيهم والله يحمي الزعيم والصفوة 
*

----------


## مرهف

*الغالي ود الحسن ننتظر باقي التحليل
بشوق 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*العزيز مرهف
ما وددت أن اخلص إليه من هذا الموضوع أن المدرب الذكي هو من يستطيع خلق توليفه تجمع ما لديه من كفاءات
أعتقد أن وجود إيداهور مهم في تشكيلة المريخ ويمكن من خلال توظيفه في وظيفة المحور أن يستخرج كل إمكاناته الفنية مع إتاحة الفرصة للإستعانة بالكفاءات الهجوميه الأخري مثل كلتشي ووارغو وطمبل والسعودي
*

----------


## مرهف

*والله ما عارف ليه 
اتذكرت النكته حقتك الامس
:wink2::wink2:
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

والله ما عارف ليه 

اتذكرت النكته حقتك الامس
:wink2::wink2:

...



 
ودي الجابها شنو هسه عامل راسك الكبير ده:busted_red:
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالحسن
					

ودي الجابها شنو هسه عامل راسك الكبير ده:busted_red:



نفس النهايــه
:thumbup:
...
*

----------


## wadabbas12

*وتيب المشكلة وين
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*ايداهور لا يملك من مواصفات المحور
الا السرعة والقوة
بالاضافة لقوة التصويبات

مع احترامي لرايك
*

----------


## ابورماح2009

*الله عليك يا ود الحسن  صدقني انت رائع وخبير سرد في منتهي الروعة 

 اضم صوتي معك وابصم يمين بالعشرة نجاح اللاعب ايداهور في هذه الخانة 

لان اللاعب ايداهور تحيدا اكثر لاعبي المريخ غيرة للشعار .... اكثر م يزعجني في توليفة المريخ غياب هذا اللاعب الفنان الغيور وانا متاكد نجاح هذا الاعب في  اي خانة شاغرة في التشكيلة والدليل علي ذلك عندما يلعب مهاجم صريح ما اخطر ايداهور 
وعندما يميل الي الاجنحة يذداد خطورة اللاعب اكثر وفي اوقات كثيرة تجده يصد هجمات الفريق المنافس في خانة الدفاع ...نعم انه لاعب بامكانيان مهولة ..... الله يجازيك يا شداد كلو منك .... شكرا ود الحسن وانت تمتعنا حد الاندهاش برؤيتك الفنية 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

نفس النهايــه

:thumbup:

...



 
إنت عادة النوم في الحصص دي ما عايز تخليها
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadabbas12
					

وتيب المشكلة وين



الله لا جاب مشاكل
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

ايداهور لا يملك من مواصفات المحور
الا السرعة والقوة
بالاضافة لقوة التصويبات

مع احترامي لرايك



أولاً مع احترامي الشديد لرأيك مقدماً ولكن ما هي المواصفات التي يفتقر إليها إيداهور ليكون لاعب محور؟؟

ثانياً: السرعه والقوة وقوة التصويبات، أليست هي نفس مواصفات سكولز؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابورماح2009
					

الله عليك يا ود الحسن صدقني انت رائع وخبير سرد في منتهي الروعة 

اضم صوتي معك وابصم يمين بالعشرة نجاح اللاعب ايداهور في هذه الخانة 

لان اللاعب ايداهور تحيدا اكثر لاعبي المريخ غيرة للشعار .... اكثر م يزعجني في توليفة المريخ غياب هذا اللاعب الفنان الغيور وانا متاكد نجاح هذا الاعب في اي خانة شاغرة في التشكيلة والدليل علي ذلك عندما يلعب مهاجم صريح ما اخطر ايداهور 
وعندما يميل الي الاجنحة يذداد خطورة اللاعب اكثر وفي اوقات كثيرة تجده يصد هجمات الفريق المنافس في خانة الدفاع ...نعم انه لاعب بامكانيان مهولة ..... الله يجازيك يا شداد كلو منك .... شكرا ود الحسن وانت تمتعنا حد الاندهاش برؤيتك الفنية 



ألف شكر أخي أبو رماح وتظل هي مجرد رؤيه متواضعة تقبل الخطا والصواب
*

----------


## مرهف

*ود الحسن وينك 
والله مشتاقين ماتكون 
اتكلشنت انت برضو
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ود الحسن وينك 
والله مشتاقين ماتكون 
اتكلشنت انت برضو
...



جيناكم يا حبايبنا بعد غربه وشوق
مشكور يا مرهف
ما تكلبشت لكن اتغربت
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ود الحسن وينك 
والله مشتاقين ماتكون 
اتكلشنت انت برضو
...



جيناكم يا حبايبنا جيناكم
بعد غربة وشوق
ومشكور يا مرهف
ما تكلبشت لكن اتبهدلت
                        	*

----------

